# New tires!!!



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Well after a lot of looking around and wondering what to buy, I decided to try something different around here at least. They should be in this weak!! Can't wait!!!! Here is a picture I found. Oh ya and I ordered 28-10-12's and 28-12-12's


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice. Can't say i've seen them before. What brand/model and size are those? Kind of a neat looking tread pattern. Let us know how they do and post some pics when you get them on!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Not sure on the make I have seen them listed as Maxxis Lightfoot's and also Chen shing Lightfoot's. They are also quite lite the 10's are 25lbs and the 12's are 29lbs. I will get pictures as soon as I get them on and also let you all know how they work. The lugs are 1 1/16"


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Well here they are!!! Work really good in the snow!!


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

nice. let us know how they do in the mud and trail


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I especially like the last picture! :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Look like a nice trail tire. What ply are they? Radials?


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

They are a 6ply and not radial. I hope they are more then a trail tire! They do really good in the snow, I went on Saturday and drove in deep snow over the tires and could not go forward any more high centered put in reverse and backed right out! They are quite ruff up to about 15km. I hope they will do good in the mud too!!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

The pictures don't do them justice at all the pictures make them look bald!! and I believe I am the only Manitoban to have those decals!


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

nice tires meet us at marengo in june well see how they will do in the mud


----------

